# Shopping list



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

*Shopping list*


View Advert


Some of the watches I am currently after. These are not watches I have been asked for by customers, but watches that I would like to own. I will have to sell them too at some point though!

Bulova Accutron Astronaut Mk1 (1960'S)

Hamilton Fontianebleau

Cartier Tank XL Solo (must have papers to date it)

Longines or Tissot Chronograph (1980's or earlier)

Raymond Weil W1 chrono in lime with papers

And I am always looking for the following :

9k/18k watches

All watches with box and papers

Seiko 7A28 / 7A38 models

Because I do not wish to be considered a profit grabbing hawk, please name your own price that you would be happy with and I will say yes or no. :thumbsup:




*Advertiser*

scottswatches



*Date*

25/02/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

